# Whale surge damper



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Has anyone of you kind people used or have one of these fitted? My pump makes a bit of noise that id like to reduce, and this looks like a good buy!!


Steve


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Surge Damper*

I can't see that a surge damper will make your pump quieter it should however stop it from pulsing/hunting and even out the delivery flow and pressure.

Steve


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: Surge Damper*



pneumatician said:


> I can't see that a surge damper will make your pump quieter it should however stop it from pulsing/hunting and even out the delivery flow and pressure.
> 
> Steve


Thanks Steve, that is what im talking about as the pump itself is really quiet!!!! I just wondered if anyone had tried one!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Damper*

Hi

My previous two Kontiki's had a surge damper fitted as standard. It was a blue thing and made by Fiamma. I think the other name for the contraption is an "expansion tank". Regular readers may recall one of these burst in Italy, but fortunately no damage was done. The replacement was easily fitted by an Italian dealer.

This van did not have a damper as standard as the pump is of a different type to the other vans. I have since added one though, but as yet, am reserving my thoughts as to whether water flow is any better or worse.

Russell


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi don't know if the surge damper will sort your problem, but an accumulator should, see here http://www.midlandchandlers.co.uk/PUMPS-DOMESTIC_B2Z0D.aspx

Scroll down near the bottom of the page.

Olley


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: Damper*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> My previous two Kontiki's had a surge damper fitted as standard. It was a blue thing and made by Fiamma. I think the other name for the contraption is an "expansion tank". Regular readers may recall one of these burst in Italy, but fortunately no damage was done. The replacement was easily fitted by an Italian dealer.
> 
> ...


Thanks Russell i only asked as mine does knock with the water, so i was trying to eliminate the noise, i also need to know if it is possible to fit to our pumps!!

Steve


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Damper*



Rislar said:


> Thanks Russell i only asked as mine does knock with the water, so i was trying to eliminate the noise, i also need to know if it is possible to fit to our pumps!!
> Steve


Hi Steve, easy enough to fit, water pump then acumalator then pipe to vans supply pipe.

Cost about £20, stops surging when taps is open

Peter


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: Damper*



JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Rislar said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Russell i only asked as mine does knock with the water, so i was trying to eliminate the noise, i also need to know if it is possible to fit to our pumps!!
> ...


Excellent Peter, thats what i was looking for 
I trust you sell these?


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi just looked on his website and can't see it, cause I want one too.

Olley

PS Nukes got em here: http://www.outdoorbits.com/fiamma-a20-expansion-tank-p-836.html


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

olley said:


> Hi just looked on his website and can't see it, cause I want one too.
> 
> Olley
> 
> PS Nukes got em here: http://www.outdoorbits.com/fiamma-a20-expansion-tank-p-836.html


Hi Olley, thanks


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Just search expansion tank

Peter


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tank*

Hi

That is the type as in my two previous motorhomes.

Russell


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

I had to replace my Fiamma one earlier this year as it started leaking. Wasn't that easy to find anyone local with a replacement in stock but I eventually found these people Rainbow Conversions. They are in Wisbech and do mail order and although I bought over their counter it was less than £20.

Hope this helps

Neil


----------

